# Destin Wahoo 6-16-12



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

Fished out of Destin this weekend with big rough seas! Left the pass at 430 and headed SW to the edge. Caught a few small wahoo early and got this 40 pounder later in the day as the seas gave us an hour break.. Caught four total wahoo Saturday-Sunday and a 15 pound Dolphin and glad to be on dry land!


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

nice hoo !! what did he eat ??


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Caught at the edge or further south?


----------



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

Little bit further south and ate an Ilander with ballyhoo way back on Shotgun


----------



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

nice wahoo, what was the size of the other 3?


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

How fast were you trolling. We are headed to the edge Sat night.


----------



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

About 7 knots and other hoo's were 20-30 pounds


----------

